
Mit.edu is down - simonster
http://www.mit.edu/
======
lwf
Hi there! We know MITnet is down, and we're pretty sure its an issue with BGP.
We've been having issues periodically over the past few weeks, and this is
almost certainly not the result of an attack, just network misconfiguration.

\-- Luke from MIT SIPB

~~~
saifelse
Is there a particular reason why Google servers are still accessible from
within MIT despite MITnet being down?

~~~
lwf
Google peers directly with MIT, so connections there do not have to go to the
public internet.

------
agwa
MIT's name servers are all on their own network? Seriously?

    
    
      ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
      mit.edu.              172800  IN      NS      bitsy.mit.edu.
      mit.edu.              172800  IN      NS      strawb.mit.edu.
      mit.edu.              172800  IN      NS      w20ns.mit.edu.
      
      ;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
      bitsy.mit.edu.                172800  IN      A       18.72.0.3
      strawb.mit.edu.               172800  IN      A       18.71.0.151
      w20ns.mit.edu.                172800  IN      A       18.70.0.160

~~~
shizcakes
MIT owns the entire 18. /8 subnet.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_addres...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks)

------
jessaustin
From here in the Midwest USA, here's the last few lines of "mtr mit.edu
--report":

    
    
      16.|-- ae-1-8.bar2.Boston1.Level 90.0%  10  83.3  83.3  83.3  83.3  0.0
      17.|-- ae-0-11.bar1.Boston1.Leve  0.0%  10  84.5  84.0  82.5  85.0  0.7
      18.|-- ae-7-7.car1.Boston1.Level  0.0%  10  83.1  83.9  81.8  92.9  3.2
      19.|-- MASSACHUSET.car1.Boston1.  0.0%  10  85.1  83.7  82.3  85.1  0.9
      20.|-- DMZ-RTR-2-EXTERNAL-RTR-1.  0.0%  10  89.9  88.8  86.1  94.2  2.9
      21.|-- ???                       100.0  10   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0  0.0
    

(the full name for the last listed host is "DMZ-RTR-2-EXTERNAL-RTR-1.MIT.EDU")

------
kylemaxwell
Traceroute to web.mit.edu (previously 18.9.22.69) dies after a Level 3 router
in Boston. This isn't just DNS, although _both_ MIT.edu and DoJ.gov are
returning NXDOMAIN right now.

Justice.gov and USDoJ.gov are functioning normally, though.

~~~
danielweber
I can't even ping them. MIT has _huge_ pipes to the Internet. Someone has to
be throwing a lot of bandwidth at them from very very close to choke them off,
or has specifically attacked their routers.

------
emereld
Very disappointed if it's DDoS. This doesn't feel like the time for it.

------
david_shaw
Is this the result of some kind of organized DDoS (Anonymous or some other
hacktivist group), or merely a coincidence given their recent exposure re:
aaronsw?

~~~
haldean
It's back up now, so if it was a DDoS it was a pretty ineffectual one (time
between post and this comment is 20 minutes).

~~~
mayneack
All .mit.edu domains I've tried appear down (stellar, my fraternity, etc)

------
geofft
MIT's been having serious intermittent network problems over the past two
weeks, although usually not a complete outage from all parts of the Internet
(there were several points last week where it was reachable from Internet2 but
not from a handful of residential ISPs). I have no knowledge here, but at this
point I'd be more likely to credit some router somewhere sucking than
Anonymous with doing anything.

------
scottlinux
<https://twitter.com/Join____Us/status/290623433191092224>

------
rexreed
Looks like a DNS attack? Lack of name resolution vs. server response?

~~~
rst
Lack of both --- the nameservers are unreachable, but so is everything else.
(MIT apparently hosts its own DNS, but attempting to ping internal servers by
IP address, bypassing DNS, also fails.)

------
seleniumhi
I was very surprised to see that when mit.edu went away, we also lost
emergency.mit.net.

------
jborden13
The site is back up

